# HCPCS code needed for Lidoderm patch 5%



## Rita B. Conley (Dec 2, 2011)

What HCPCS code are people using for the Lidoderm patch 5%.   There doesn't appear to be any specific code that matches what the drug supply is.   If you look in the HCPCS book there is only J2001 for a lidocaine injection and a C-code for a different strength patch just created by CMS.  

Any ideas?


----------

